# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/31



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Warm temps this past week have resulted in deteriorating ice conditions on the lake.
While the main sheet of ice is still 20+ inches thick, access areas are in poor
condition. Anglers are still driving on the lake, but it's getting time to start
using atvs. Walleye fishing continues to be pretty good in some areas. Those
better areas include the Mauvee Coulee, Mission Bay, the Ft. Totten/Cactus area, the
humps and the trees in the Flats, and the towers and north end of Six Mile Bay. Try
jigging shallow structure and trees with buckshots, chubby darters, sonars, nils,
and raps or a plain minnow on a slip bobber. Pike continue to be caught in Lake
Irvin, the north end of Six Mile, and in Pelican Lake. Sonars, jigs with twister
tails, and smelt or herring on tip-ups are all working. Perch fishing remains slow
with a few fish being caught around the towers in Six Mile and the north end of Six
Mile. Don't forget the Lake Region Anglers Association is having it's annual
meeting tonight at 6:00 at the KC hall. Guest speaker is Jim Kalkofen from
In-Fisherman. Good Luck & Good Fishing


----------

